# What the SHB!!??



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

So, my deep 8 OH was looking a little low on supplies. I fed and they took 2 quarts. 1.5:1 with Complete. They were packing it in and much more active. looked great. Now, there's an explosion of SHB larvae crawling all over the uncapped syrup. The girls are covering some areas well but ignoring large patches of larvae. Hundreds of larvae right on the surface they could easily grab. What's up?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Do they have brood? Are they queen right? Is the hive population dropping?

Not very often can a hive recover from SHB larva explosion. Drastic measures need to be taken. 

You have too much room for the amount of bees to cover, remove and freeze infected comb, don't put it back in it's loaded with SHB pheromones which act like a magnet and attract hundreds/thousands more. Add draw comb or capped brood from another hive. Crush any beetles you can find.

Many places in the south have bad beetle problems you may need a freeman oils trap.


----------

